# My pond build (09)



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I wanted to post some pic's on my pond build that I did a few years ago, this will be incorporated into my new garden railroad that I plan on building this year finally!
When I had the pleasure of getting divorced 5-years ago about the only thing I managed to keep was my fish!
So that meant as soon as I could find a new to me house the first thing I had to do was build a new pond so I could give my fish a new home. I also had to have the old fish pond(s) and garden railroad removed from my previous home (lots of fun).

My new yard is not the biggest but I will make do with what I have and hopefully have a fun and interesting layout.
First thing I had to do was rent a sod cutter and remove all the grass in the area.


















Then I had to move over from the old pond all of the stone without having the old pond cave in!









Then the fun of digging and finding something that would turn out to be a major PIA!.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, we un-earthed a HUGE tree stump...lucky me! Here is one of the small roots we managed to get out..










We tried hard getting it out, but it was too much and had to call in a tree service to grind the stump out.










So after that mess was over it was on to building the waterfall area.










And rebuilding the side wall of the pond that was taken out by the stump grinder.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

On to adding the liner and some water, I figured it would be best if I stayed in the pond while it was filling up! 



















Started making the waterfall..










Adding some stone around the edges..










Starting to look like a pond!


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Finished up the waterfall area and stone, added some lighting, decorative small stone and mulch.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Went and rescued my fish! 


















Added a bench and fire pit..










Finished!


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Pond measures 18' long x 8' wide (water surface) and is 2' deep, which is deep enough for my area for the fish to survive in the winter months. 
Total build time start to finish was 5-days, that includes the day wasted waiting for the tree service to come and grind the stump out of our way! 
I think my girlfriend made more trips to get me water to drink and towels to wipe sweat away as of course I did this on the hottest week of the summer of 09. The temperature all week was 95 to 98 degrees with of course 100% humidity!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks really good. nice design.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice, crisp edges. Great looking pond. Now to plan the bridge over the water!

What is the GPH rating of your waterfall pump?

Jerry


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Naptowneng on 19 Mar 2013 09:32 AM 
Very nice, crisp edges. Great looking pond. Now to plan the bridge over the water!

What is the GPH rating of your waterfall pump?

Jerry

I just completed building a bridge that will go over the pond, it is nothing fancy but it is very sturdy and will span the width of the pond with no supports needed in the pond itself.
Learning from my last garden railroad I needed to make something less fancy but more sturdy to help survive the temperature changes!
I will post a pic later of what I built.

The pump is 2400gph.

The only thing I have added to the filtration system is a UV sterilizer. I tried going the natural organic way to keep the pond clear, that was a epic fail!
Added the UV and the pond stays crystal clear all year long.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are some pics of the bridge that will be used. Nothing fancy as I did not want to take away from the view of the waterfall, and I needed it to be sturdy. 
The bridge itself is actually 10' in length, and is built using (2) 10' pieces of galvanized strut as the base. The wood is red oak and is lightly stained, all screws are stainless steel and attached from underneath the bridge so you can't see them. There is NO flex at all on this bridge and should work well once it gets out there this summer!


----------



## CHESTERRA (Oct 17, 2012)

Have you seen this ? http://www.keepfishalive.com/ It really works.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are some pic's of the enlarged side yard where the layout will eventually go. 
We had to remove and add some fencing to make the yard larger, should have plenty of room now for a decent layout.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

And come this spring/summer here is were the layout will go!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks good. You've got a nice blank canvas to work from.


----------

